

This is how rich people watched Furious 7 last weekend - dataminer
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/7/8361475/prima-cinema-luxury-movie-watching-furious-7

======
anigbrowl
_The only way PRIMA works — the only way studios and theaters are cool with
its existence — is by being heart-stoppingly expensive and Fort Knox secure.
It needs to be so ridiculous that it doesn’t pose even the smallest threat to
the theater business._

Under the branding this is basically the same system theaters use. Anyone can
have it if they don't mind ponying up the money. Distributors have to a large
extent subsidized the rollout of these systems, but charge a fee per showing
to recoup the up-front investment, I think it's $250.

------
baddox
> It’s tied to an individual homeowner, and an invisible watermark on every
> movie identifies which box is in use. That way, if a recording does show up
> online, an owner can be identified and put in the hot seat very, very
> quickly.

How long before someone breaks the DRM, gets their hands on two watermarked
copies of the same film, isolates and obscures the watermark, and posts the
film online? A zero-day pirated release of a major blockbuster in (presumably)
gorgeous Blu-ray quality would be a big deal.

